# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2022



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Dez 2022 às 10:24)

O dia amanheceu com céu praticamente limpo, e assim segue...
*11.1ºC*, 73% hr.
Mínima de *5.8ºC.*

Chegamos ao mês mais chuvoso do ano por aqui, as médias são ligeiramente acima dos 200mm, tanto na estação da cidade como na do aeródromo.
Graças a meses com precipitação consecutivamente acima da média desde Setembro(inclusive), a estação do centro de coordenadação(no aeródromo) está agora nos 884mm em 2022, a precisamente 400mm da média anual.


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2022 às 11:00)

Manhã de geada, mas agora o sol vai aquecendo bem.

Mínima de 1,1ºC. Céu limpo e 8,5ºC por agora. 


Esta manhã, da janela de casa.




Um pouco mais longe, não muito.






Outro milhafre-real.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2022 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

Em Várzea da Serra, Novembro fechou com 252,2mm acumulados. Foi o 3o mês consecutivo com precipitação acima da média, fazendo deste Outono o mais chuvoso desde que tenho a estação (2016).
O acumulado anual vai em 975mm.

Relativamente a Dezembro, o mês começa com mínima de 3,1C.


----------



## Cesar (1 Dez 2022 às 11:58)

Bem vindo Dezembro, para já começa com sol mas agora têm vindo a aumentar a neblusidade.


----------



## jotackosta (1 Dez 2022 às 16:08)

O primeiro de Dezembro a começar com sol e frio com vento de Este.

O mês de Novembro foi rico em chuva: 293,6mm


Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Dez 2022 às 18:20)

*6.8ºC*, máxima de *12.6ºC.*


----------



## guimeixen (1 Dez 2022 às 18:38)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento em Pitões da Júnias pela primeira vez onde irei ficar até domingo.
Já está fresquinho, trouxe o Auriol comigo, não está instalado nas melhores das condições, mas dá para ter uma ideia. Às 18h marcava 4,0°C.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2022 às 22:11)

Dan disse:


> Manhã de geada, mas agora o sol vai aquecendo bem.
> 
> Mínima de 1,1ºC. Céu limpo e 8,5ºC por agora.
> 
> ...


Que cores fabulosas! Maravilha


----------



## Nickname (2 Dez 2022 às 08:22)

*3.3ºC*, céu praticamente limpo.
Vento moderado a noite toda, mínima de *2.9ºC*.

Começou oficialmente a época das mínimas agressivas, mas esta noite poucas localidades conseguiram levar a inversão a bom porto.
Pinhel: -5.3ºC
Britiande, Lamego: -3.6ºC


----------



## Nickname (2 Dez 2022 às 14:38)

Vento mais calmo que de noite e de manhã, céu limpo, *9.7ºC*, 64% Hr*.*
A máxima já parece ter sido atingida, *10.2ºC*.
Boa parte do distrito da Guarda ainda sob o efeito do nevoeiro:


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2022 às 16:10)

Em Várzea da Serra a máxima foi de 4,6ºC.
A mínima de baixou dos -0,3ºC devido ao vento.

Por agora 4,0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2022 às 17:58)

Em Várzea da Serra a estação já marca -0,2ºC.
Agora deve estabilizar.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Dez 2022 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,

Por Pitões das Júnias o dia começou com geada, mas notava-se a um pouco a falta de humidade na geada que havia nos carros. Ao longo da manhã andei por vários caminhos e foi-se vendo sempre geada. Passei por uma zona mais abrigada e húmida em que os cristais cresceram bem durante a noite.
Fui também ao mosteiro de Santa Maria das Júnias e à cascata, ambos os quais ainda não tinha visto.

O Auriol marca 1,4°C e já se está a formar geada por cima do carro.

Quando depois tiver oportunidade coloco aqui alguns fotos das que tirei com a máquina.






























Perto do fim do dia passei neste local com esta encosta virada a norte em que a geada não derreteu. Amanhã os cristais certamente estarão maiores.


----------



## Norther (2 Dez 2022 às 21:20)

Boa noite, por aqui noite tranquila, sem vento, com uma temperatura 1.7ºC, vai ser mais uma noite para geada.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2022 às 21:45)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por Pitões das Júnias o dia começou com geada, mas notava-se a um pouco a falta de humidade na geada que havia nos carros. Ao longo da manhã andei por vários caminhos e foi-se vendo sempre geada. Passei por uma zona mais abrigada e húmida em que os cristais cresceram bem durante a noite.
> Fui também ao mosteiro de Santa Maria das Júnias e à cascata, ambos os quais ainda não tinha visto.
> ...


Vai bem abastecida a cascata; já seria de esperar 
Aproveita, é muito bonita essa zona. Se conseguires, faz a estrada de Tourém; as vistas para os pitões são magníficas


----------



## baojoao (3 Dez 2022 às 08:05)

Esta noite :
-1ºC nas Fontanheiras (Ponte Pinoca) - Rio Dão
0ºC nas Caldas da Felgueira (Rio Mondego)

Ps: temperaturas de carro


----------



## Cesar (3 Dez 2022 às 08:20)

Sol neste momento mas geada também.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2022 às 08:57)

Bela geada nos telhados aqui ao pé que ainda não foram tocados pelo sol.


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2022 às 10:08)

A primeira geada moderada da temporada. Por agora céu parcialmente nublado, 0,6ºC e 89% de Hr. 
Mínima de -3,0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Dez 2022 às 10:24)

Hoje foi o dia com mais geada deste Outono, só mesmo no alto onde moro pouca houve, mínima de *2.3ºC* aqui.

O dia segue mais quente que o de ontem, já nos* 9.8ºC*, 69% Hr, céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2022 às 11:19)

Um pouco de inverno, esta manhã. 




Por agora sol e 2,8ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Dez 2022 às 14:27)

Manhã de sol por aqui com a máxima a chegar aos 12,7ºC.
Temperatura e pressão atmosférica em queda na parte da tarde.

*10,1ºC *e céu nublado. Vento nulo neste momento.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

Dia frio hoje pela Beira Alta à custa do nevoeiro, nomeadamente em Pinhel, Figueira Castelo Rodrigo, Trancoso, Mêda e Penedono.


----------



## Nickname (3 Dez 2022 às 17:10)

Máxima de *12.9ºC* ao início da tarde, depois foi-se tornando mais nublado.
*8.4ºC* por agora, 83% Hr.

A mesma linha imaginária de direcção Noroeste-Sudeste de pequenas elevações, que percorre a zona de Lamego-Tarouca-Moimenta-Sernancelhe-Trancoso-Vila Franca das Naves-Guarda, e que deixa maiores quantidades de precipitação a Sul da mesma aquando das frentes atlânticas, contribui agora para o aprisionamento do nevoeiro do rio Douro e afluentes, a norte da mesma.
É um padrão que se repete muito no Inverno.


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2022 às 18:28)

Boa tarde,

Em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de -2,7C (zona alta).
A máxima foi de 6,2C.
Agora já nos -0,1C.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Dez 2022 às 21:07)

Boa noite,

Pelas 20h30 o Auriol marcava -0,3°C aqui por Pitões das Júnias. O carro já estava com gelo outra vez. De manhã estava tudo com bastante geada. Fui até uma zona de vale bastante acentuado que tinha planeado ir ver se valia a pena. Na parte funda do vale até as árvores estavam brancas.   Cheguei foi já um bocadinho tarde ao fundo do vale e já estava a começar a dar sol e a derreter. Durante a tarde andei pela mata do Beredo o que agora com as cores outonais dos carvalhos estava fantástico.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2022 às 08:22)

Bom dia,

Bastante geada visível na webcam do aeródromo de Bragança com mínima nos -3 ºc.
















						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net
				




A propósito, não liguem aos registos do aeródromo de Mogadouro, pois a estação está com problemas, tem mostrado mínimas em torno dos -10ºc -11ºc -12ºc  nos últimos dias, o que não faz qualquer sentido 

Hoje também é visível alguma geada por lá:












						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net
				




Mais uns dias e estarei também a reportar de lá (Azinhoso) vamos ver se tenho sorte com o frio e geadas na altura


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2022 às 08:42)

-1,8ºC e começa agora a ficar nublado. Mínima de -3,8ºC. 

Geada moderada, com valores um pouco mais baixos que os de ontem. Mínimas de -5ºC aqui pela cidade.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2022 às 10:50)

Céu muito nublado, -0,4ºC e a geada vai resistindo nos campos.

Esta manhã.


----------



## Albifriorento (4 Dez 2022 às 11:11)

Bons dias, pelas 8 da manhã nevoeiro, que entretanto já levantou. Céu nublado.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Dez 2022 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

Mais outro início de dia bem gelado por Pitões das Júnias. Tudo congelado ao outra vez de manhã. Ainda bem que as nuvens que estavam previstas chegar de manhã aguentaram-se o suficiente para deixar ficar céu limpo a noite toda. Voltei ao mesmo vale de ontem, mas agora mais cedo. Estava tudo branco outra vez, árvores também, lá no fundo. Onde deixei o carro fica no fundo de um pequeno vale que depois se junta ao principal onde eu fui mas mais à frente. No fundo desse pequeno vale passa a estrada que vai para a fronteira. Quando parei aí o carro marcava -4,5°C , imagino lá no fundo do outro que é mais acentuado e maior. Eventualmente ficou tudo tapado e pelas 9h30 já se notava que estava a derreter. No caminho para cima começou a chover e ainda a continua agora. Está também nevoeiro. Agora de tarde viagem de regresso a Braga.


----------



## Nickname (5 Dez 2022 às 08:36)

*7.8ºC*, 94% Hr
Chuva fraca, *1.6mm* acumulados, 0.8mm ontem.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Dez 2022 às 12:20)

Dia frio, com chuva e vento.
1,8mm
8,7°C

Vento a atingir rajadas na ordem dos 20km/h


Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (5 Dez 2022 às 17:56)

Hoje céu muito nublado com chuva fraca.


----------



## Nickname (7 Dez 2022 às 10:32)

Mais uma estação em Viseu, dentro da circunvalação, a vermelho no mapa:





Tendo em conta que a única outra que se encontra dentro da circunvalação(a verde), regista valores errados em muitas ocasiões, 5/7ºC a mais ou a menos), e que a estação do ipma se encontra numa zona muito particular, mesmo no vale do rio Pavia, apresentando mínimas bem inferiores à maioria da cidade em noites de inversão, esta passa a ser a estação que melhore reflecte o clima do centro da cidade, isto se tiver valores credíveis, vou acompanhar atentamente.






						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				



Mínima de 6.9ºC por lá esta noite, 7.9ºC aqui, 3.3ºC no vale do rio(na estação que já segue nos 14ºC no mapa acima).
Diria que faz sentido, é uma zona mais próxima do rio que a minha, mas onde a inversão mesmo assim quase não se faz sentir.

A estação está a 480/485m de altitude, não a 144m, como lá aparece.

Por aqui sigo com *13.3ºC*, 77% Hr, vento fraco e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Nickname (7 Dez 2022 às 13:53)

Vista de Nelas para Sudeste, Serra da Estrela ao fundo:



Dia mais quente deste Dezembro, 16°C segundo o carro, de Viseu até aqui.


----------



## Nickname (7 Dez 2022 às 21:01)

*9.7ºC*, 95% Hr, máxima de *15.5ºC.*
Chuva fraca com períodos de pausa nas últimas 2 horas, mais intensa nos últimos 15 minutos.
*1.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2022 às 22:13)

Boas,
Cheguei a pouco ao Fundão (passar o feriado), tem estado a chover, temperatura a rondar os 10°c.


----------



## Cesar (7 Dez 2022 às 22:33)

Céu nublado durante o dia, com a chuva a chegar durante a noite.


----------



## Rafa111 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:42)

Continua a chover desde das 17:30h da tarde.
Neste momento 10.2ºC
Estou a acompanhar os acontecimentos em Lisboa, mas também estou a ver que aquela linha de instabilidade que passou na AML, pelo movimento da mesma, deve passar por aqui, daqui a umas horas.




A ver vamos...


----------



## huguh (8 Dez 2022 às 00:14)

por aqui tem chovido desde o inicio da noite. Sempre certinha mas sem muita intensidade
tambem estou a acompanhar as imagens impressionantes da zona de Lisboa. Incrível


----------



## Nickname (8 Dez 2022 às 00:20)

*9.9ºC*, algum vento e chuva moderada na última hora.
*1.6mm *desde as 0h, *7.4mm* ontem.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Dez 2022 às 00:24)

O dia fechou com 16,5mm, agora continua a chover.


----------



## Rafa111 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:31)

Está a intensificar e parece mesmo que vai ser um diluvio daqui a uns minutos...





Acho que está na hora de desligar certos equipamentos da casa por causa da trovoada.


----------



## huguh (8 Dez 2022 às 02:10)

aquela parte que passou por Lisboa está agora a chegar aqui a esta zona
já se nota a intensidade da chuva


----------



## Bajorious (8 Dez 2022 às 03:32)

29.6 mm na estação Meteoestrela (Covilhã), quase a superar já o acumulado de ontem.
9.7°C no meu sensor. Chuva fraca.

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## raposo_744 (8 Dez 2022 às 09:10)

*Summary
December 8, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature15.0 °C13.1 °C13.6 °CDew Point14.8 °C12.9 °C13.4 °CHumidity99 %97 %99 %Precipitation39.90 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed7.9 km/h0.0 km/h0.6 km/hWind Gust14.8 km/h--1.0 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **NW*Pressure1,007.52 hPa1,003.42 hPa* -- *


----------



## Nickname (8 Dez 2022 às 09:56)

*10.6ºC*, 94% Hr, céu encoberto*.
10mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Dez 2022 às 12:00)

Pelo Fundão 30mm acumulados até ao momento, pelo radar devem vir mais células vindas de sul.


----------



## Rafa111 (8 Dez 2022 às 12:01)

Vá lá, esta noite a chuva não foi muito forte nem houve trovoada.
Neste momento continua a chover moderadamente.
11.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2022 às 13:09)

Por Tábua chuva forte e trovoada neste momento.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Dez 2022 às 13:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por Tábua chuva forte e trovoada neste momento.


Ecos Vermelhos por essa zona

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (8 Dez 2022 às 13:15)

Primeiro trovão deste mês na passagem de um eco amarelo-laranja aqui na zona de Tondela:


----------



## Nickname (8 Dez 2022 às 13:34)

*10°C*
Chuva forte nos últimos 15minutos, *22mm* acumulados.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Dez 2022 às 13:35)

Chuva puxada a vento neste momento



Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (8 Dez 2022 às 13:45)

Linha de instabilidade vem no enfiamento da Covilhã. Já dois relâmpagos, muito escuro a Sul.

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (8 Dez 2022 às 14:27)

Por aqui chuva moderada, com 84 mm acumulação nas últimas 24h, já vejo pequenos riachos a correr de origem de nascentes ,que servem de rega a varias quintas, que já tardavão em dar sinal de abundância, como é normal nestas alturas.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2022 às 14:36)

Tarde instável nas regiões do interior norte e centro, associados a uma linha de instabilidade em deslocação para o interior; períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, acompanhados de trovoadas dispersas e de fortes rajadas de vento. Possibilidade de queda de granizo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Dez 2022 às 14:45)

Por aqui nem um trovãozinho ouvi. Chuva, bastante.


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2022 às 15:08)

Atenção ! Muita instabilidade pelo distrito da Guarda 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 17:16)

Acumulados de hoje nas EMA's e MeteoEstrela, até cerca das 17h:

*43,6 mm Aldeia do Souto* 16:50
*20,8 mm Bragança* 16:50
 4,3 Chaves 17:00
*13,5 mm Proença-a-Nova* 17:00
*29,4 mm Sabugal
39,4 mm Seia aeródromo* 16:00
*17,2 mm Seia Sra Espinheiro* 16:40
*27,8 mm Trancoso* 17:00
 9,0 mm Vila Real cidade 16:50
*19,8 mm Viseu cidade* 16:00

MeteoEstrela 16:55
*29,2 mm (97,5 mm) Torre 1993m
27,4 mm (59,2 mm) Torre 1906m
68,3 mm (177,3 mm) Penhas da Saúde 1500m
66,8 mm (170,2 mm) Covilhã 756m*


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Dez 2022 às 17:17)

Por aqui 45mm, vem lá mais chuva.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 17:23)

Imagens webcam MeteoEstrela, pouco antes das 17h

Vista Oeste para a Serra da Estrela (panorama)






Covilhã nordeste





Torre 1906 m: pouca neve nas pistas.





Torre 1993 m: algum trabalho para os limpa-neves.





Acumulados de ontem pela Região:


----------



## Nickname (8 Dez 2022 às 21:13)

10ºC, máxima de *11.5ºC.*
Pouca chuva nas últimas horas, *26.4mm* acumulados hoje, 37mm em Dezembro.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Dez 2022 às 21:44)

Hoje o acumulado vai nos 29,2mm
A temperatura máxima não passou dos 10,9°C

De momento não chove, não há vento e estão 9,5°C.

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 04:59)

A Região Interior Norte e Centro teve ontem, dia 8, os maiores acumulados do continente: *Guarda com 57,0 mm* e *Mação com 52,2 mm*.
A Serra da Estrela foi o pólo da chuva.


----------



## Cesar (9 Dez 2022 às 06:53)

Manhã nublada sem chuva para já.


----------



## Nickname (9 Dez 2022 às 08:13)

*10ºC*, 98% Hr.
Apenas *4.4mm* desde as 0h, o dia de ontem acabou nos 27.2mm.


----------



## raposo_744 (9 Dez 2022 às 09:26)

muita chuva por aqui,sem vento e temperatura amena (11º C)


----------



## Nickname (9 Dez 2022 às 12:39)

*11.2°C*
Chuva moderada nas últimas 2 horas.
*12.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2022 às 12:52)

Neste momento na N17, perto de Lourosa (Oliveira do Hospital), chove moderadamente com pingas bastante grossas. Céu bastante negro para N-NW-W.

EDIT 12h55 - a chegar a Tábua, cai torrencialmente.


----------



## Rafa111 (9 Dez 2022 às 14:50)

Vista NE




16.4ºC


----------



## Cesar (9 Dez 2022 às 16:52)

Depois de uma pausa a chuva está de volta.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 05:29)

Acumulados de ontem, dia 9, pela Região Interior Norte e Centro (RINC).






E um time-lapse da webcam de Vilar Barroco (Serra do Moradal), com muitas diferentes cenas do dia de ontem:









						Webcams Centre SynaTerra Portugal
					

Vue en direct grâce aux webcams du Centre SynaTerra Portugal



					www.synaterra.com
				






			https://www.synaterra.com/webcam/vids/20221209.mp4


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2022 às 13:28)

*10.1ºC*, 86% Hr, céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Ainda sem chuva hoje, Dezembro segue nos *50.2mm*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2022 às 20:49)

Pelas webcams do Meteoestrela parece já nevar na Torre, se bem que nas frames não se percebe muito se é neve ou chuva.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 21:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelas webcams do Meteoestrela parece já nevar na Torre, se bem que nas frames não se percebe muito se é neve ou chuva.


À noite é difícil distinguir, sim. Mesmo pequenas gotas de chuva a passarem perto da webcam parecem flocos esbranquiçados. Por vezes é a velocidade de queda, se a _frame rate_ for suficientemente rápida, que permite distinguir, mas não é fácil.


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2022 às 22:14)

Por aqui já temos chuva fraca nos últimos 40 minutos, *1.6mm* acumulados.
Estão* 6.9ºC*, que é a mínima do dia até ao momento, máxima de *10.2ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2022 às 22:43)

Por Tábua vai chovendo de forma constante, diria que fraco mas com pingas de tamanho considerável.


----------



## JCARL (10 Dez 2022 às 22:59)

Em Vila Velha de Ródão vai chovendo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Dez 2022 às 23:42)

Passei o dia todo nas compras e apanhei sempre céu encoberto e temperatura fresca mas sem uma gota. Ao final da tarde fui ver a iluminação e estava imensa gente na rua porque não se estava nada mal apesar do ar frescote.


----------



## Rafa111 (11 Dez 2022 às 01:18)

Aqui chove moderadamente desde das 22h.
7ºC


----------



## huguh (11 Dez 2022 às 03:34)

chove sem parar há umas 5 horas. sempre certinha, e a espaços com bastante intensidade


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2022 às 03:44)

2,8ºC e água-neve por aqui.


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2022 às 06:04)

*7.2ºC*, chuva fraca a moderada, 98% Hr*.*
Tem caído a  uma média de 2.5mm/h desde as 21h de ontem.
*18.4mm* desde as 0h, 5.1mm ontem.


----------



## Cesar (11 Dez 2022 às 07:37)

Também chove por aqui, uma chuva miuda.


----------



## raposo_744 (11 Dez 2022 às 08:16)

igual por aqui.A chover desde as 20 horas de ontem-



*Summary
December 11, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature11.2 °C9.9 °C10.5 °CDew Point11.0 °C9.7 °C10.3 °CHumidity99 %99 %99 %Precipitation58.70 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed11.6 km/h0.0 km/h1.1 km/hWind Gust14.8 km/h--1.7 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **NW*Pressure1,009.72 hPa1,003.01 hPa* -- *


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2022 às 08:25)

Bom dia,

Alguma neve  acumulada visível através da web cam do aeródromo de Bragança.

Vista para  as serras a noroeste ( pela direcção penso que será Montesinho)











						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2022 às 09:55)

Os acumulados andaram em torno dos 20mm, esta noite. Deve ter nevado bastante acima dos 1000m, dava para ver alguns ramos arbustos tombados, mas de manhã a maior parte da neve já tinha derretido. Ambiente ideal para a fusão da neve, nevoeiro e chuvisco. 

Algumas fotos.


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2022 às 10:12)

*7.4ºC*
Chuvisco nas últimas horas,* 20.3mm.*


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2022 às 13:52)

*9.6ºC*
Continua o chuvisco, cada vez mais ligeiro e agora acompanhado de um ténue nevoeiro, 99% Hr.
Vai acumulando algumas décimas por hora, *21.2mm*.


----------



## Serrano (11 Dez 2022 às 15:23)

10°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2022 às 17:54)

*10ºC*, máxima de *10.8ºC*.
O chuvisco acabou por dar tréguas nas últimas horas da tarde.
*21.6mm* no dia, *77mm* em Dezembro.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2022 às 19:21)

Céu nublado, 6,8ºC e 97% de Hr. 

Extremos de hoje: 1,9ºC / 7,6ºC

Amanhã a chuva deve vir com valores muito altos de temperatura.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2022 às 20:40)

Tem sido um mês pesado em precipitação e ainda vamos no inicio.
Levo quase já 64 mm desde o inicio do mês. Que assim continue


----------



## Cesar (12 Dez 2022 às 07:15)

Céu nublado com vento forte e alguma chuva.


----------



## jotackosta (12 Dez 2022 às 07:21)

Muita chuva neste início de manhã.
16,5mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2022 às 08:11)

*13.9ºC* com chuva e vento forte.
*22mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Dez 2022 às 08:20)

vento,chuva  , 14 graus.


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Dez 2022 às 09:08)

Madrugada e início da manhã com chuva moderada.
Por volta das 8:25 a chuva aumentou a intensidade.
Pelas 8:50 começaram rajadas de vento forte e ainda maior intensidade da chuva.
Temperatura 11ºC.


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2022 às 09:56)

Muita chuva em Várzea da Serra.
50,8mm acumulados e a subir.


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2022 às 10:44)

14.4°C, 35mm acumulados.
O rio Pavia, à passagem pela cidade.


----------



## baojoao (12 Dez 2022 às 11:49)

Desde as 7 da manhã, já vou com 26 mm


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Dez 2022 às 12:47)

depois de 40 a 45 graus com um calor torrido temos agora muita chuva ,vento forte e agua a correr por todo o lado.A natureza é fentastica!


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2022 às 13:04)

*15.4°C*, por agora não chove.
*42.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (12 Dez 2022 às 13:34)

Por aqui sem luz mais de uma hora, finalmente voltou.

muita chuva e vento, por vezes acalma um pouco mas tem sido uma manhã assim.

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## bukowski (12 Dez 2022 às 14:09)

Nickname disse:


> O rio Pavia, à passagem pela cidade.
> Ver anexo 3278


vai cheínho, o Pavia!
quando era mais novo, era raro o inverno em que o largo da Feira de São Mateus (onde hoje está o Fórum) não inundasse à séria.


----------



## Sleet (12 Dez 2022 às 14:21)

A caminho dos 40 mm em Loriga. Últimas 3 horas de chuva intensa, tem sido célula atrás de célula a descarregar.

Penhas Douradas (IPMA) com 32.8 mm entre as 12:00 e as 14:00.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 17:23)

Acumulados/T.actual/Vento estações MeteoEstrela
Dia (Dezembro); V.actual (V.Máx)

*61,8 mm (311,2 mm)*; 14,1ºC;    9,6 Km/h NNO (42,6 Km/h) -- Covilhã 756
39,9 mm (260,1 mm);   5,3ºC;  50,6 Km/h ONO (80,6 Km/h) -- Penhas da Saúde 1500
46,2 mm (119,2 mm);   8,3ºC;  52,4 Km/h ESE * (122,4 Km/h)* -- Torre 1906
34,6 mm (188,7 mm);   5,7ºC; 104,8 Km/h N    *(144,8 Km/h)* -- Torre 1993


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Dez 2022 às 17:34)

*Summary
December 12, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature19.3 °C15.2 °C17.5 °CDew Point18.9 °C15.0 °C17.2 °CHumidity99 %94 %98 %Precipitation60.81 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed21.6 km/h0.0 km/h3.7 km/hWind Gust31.4 km/h--5.7 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **WNW*Pressure1,011.31 hPa1,005.93 hPa* -- *


----------



## jotackosta (12 Dez 2022 às 17:57)

Chuva constante por aqui.
*45,6mm* acumulados
*14ºC*

Dezembro já conta com *115,8mm*


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 19:35)

Acumulados de hoje nas EMA's da RINC
Actualizado às 19:20

*24,5 mm Aldeia do Souto 18:50
27,4 mm Bragança 19:00
21,1 mm Chaves aeródromo 19:00*
10,9 mm Proença-a-Nova 19:00
*30,4 mm Sabugal 19:00*
11,5 mm Seia aeródromo 16:00
*20,6 mm Trancoso 19:00
46,3 mm Vila Real cidade 18:50*
19,8 mm Viseu cidade 16:00

MeteoEstrela 19:20
64,6 mm (314,0 mm) Covilhã 756m
39,9 mm (260,1 mm) Penhas da Saúde 1500m
46,2 mm (119,2 mm) Torre 1906m
37,8 mm (191,9 mm) Torre 1993m


----------



## Rafa111 (12 Dez 2022 às 19:37)

DIa de muita chuva e muito vento.
Se bem que agora a noite o vento já acalmou, mas a chuva de vez em quando cai a literalmente  a cantaros.
14.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 19:41)

Acumulados horários no continente, nas horas em que a RINC recebeu valores maiores, > 10 mm.



Spoiler: Acumulados horários > 10 mm na RINC


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 19:47)

*Penhas Douradas*:* 65,1 mm* entre as 11:00 e as 17:00. Dia: 81,2 mm. 24 horas: 81,7 mm.


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

Em Várzea da Serra vou com 74,2mm. O rio Varosa deve ir bem cheio.


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2022 às 20:56)

*14.3ºC*, 99% Hr*.*
Chuva fraca nas últimas horas, *49.2mm* acumulados.
Máxima de *15.5ºC.*


----------



## Sleet (12 Dez 2022 às 22:21)

56 mm acumulados na estação do WU, a maior parte entre as 11:00 e as 16:00.
Ouvem-se as ribeiras em fundo como já há algum tempo não se ouvia...


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2022 às 23:07)

Chuva moderada a forte na última meia-hora.
*55.2mm* e em subida rápida, *13.7ºC*.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Dez 2022 às 00:04)

Ainda sobre Pitões das Júnias no início deste mês. Uns dias bem passados pelos bosques e com geadas.   
Aproveito para deixar o link para o tópico com as fotos desses dias.
Bosques e Geadas - Pitões das Júnias - 1 a 4 de Dezembro 2022


----------



## ruibrito (13 Dez 2022 às 00:47)

Sleet disse:


> 56 mm acumulados na estação do WU, a maior parte entre as 11:00 e as 16:00.
> Ouvem-se as ribeiras em fundo como já há algum tempo não se ouvia...







__





						A carregar…
					





					m.facebook.com
				




Rio Alvôco


----------



## ruibrito (13 Dez 2022 às 00:49)

Sleet disse:


> 56 mm acumulados na estação do WU, a maior parte entre as 11:00 e as 16:00.
> Ouvem-se as ribeiras em fundo como já há algum tempo não se ouvia...







__





						A carregar…
					





					m.facebook.com
				




Rio Alvôco


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2022 às 01:32)

chuva forte nos ultimos 20 min


----------



## Bajorious (13 Dez 2022 às 03:07)

Chove a cântaros na Covilhã !

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (13 Dez 2022 às 06:59)

E continua a chover, com temperatura amena.


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2022 às 07:50)

*13.8ºC*, 99% Hr, chuva fraca.
O dia de ontem acabou ainda nos 62mm.
*5.6mm* desde as 0h,* 145mm* em Dezembro.


----------



## raposo_744 (13 Dez 2022 às 10:05)

*Summary
December 13, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature18.9 °C16.2 °C17.8 °CDew Point18.7 °C16.0 °C17.6 °CHumidity99 %97 %99 %Precipitation34.59 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed13.0 km/h0.0 km/h1.1 km/hWind Gust25.6 km/h--1.8 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **WNW*Pressure1,008.03 hPa1,003.73 hPa* -- *


----------



## baojoao (13 Dez 2022 às 10:22)

O Rio Dão nas Termas de Acafache já reclamou para si a praia e a zona do parque infantil


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2022 às 11:41)

O acumulado vai subindo.
Chuva fraca a moderada desde a minha última publicação.
14°C, 17mm


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Dez 2022 às 12:38)

Tudo muito calmo aqui por CB. O GFS a falhar completamente as previsões, ontem e hoje.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 13:00)

Em Várzea da Serra o acumulado hoje está nos 25,8mm.
Dezembro segue com 200,0mm. A média mensal está feita.


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2022 às 14:09)

*14.1ºC*
Volta a chover, depois de uma pausa de quase uma hora na precipitação, *20.8mm* acumulados.

Visitazinha ao rio Pavia(afluente do Dão) agora à hora do almoço, 15km a jusante de Viseu:












Um pouco mais abaixo, numa zona onde o rio afunila ligeiramente:








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Havia pequenas cheias em todos os ribeiros por que passei.


----------



## baojoao (13 Dez 2022 às 14:18)

Parece que está a começar a chuva forte prevista para a tarde.


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2022 às 14:30)

baojoao disse:


> Parece que está a começar a chuva forte prevista para a tarde.


Sim, dá para ver pelo radar.
Aqui já cai com bastante intensidade, e o vento está mais violento, *23.2mm*, em rápida ascenção.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Dez 2022 às 14:32)

Chove bastante neste momento

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (13 Dez 2022 às 14:59)

Tem sido mais um dia de chuva na Covilhã, em que as ribeiras levam bastante água.


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2022 às 15:04)

*14.1ºC*, 99% Hr
Continua a chuva forte, *28mm* acumulados.

Caldas da Felgueira, Nelas


----------



## jotackosta (13 Dez 2022 às 15:29)

Rain rate de 14mm
Aumento da intensidade do vento.
42mm acumulados.


----------



## baojoao (13 Dez 2022 às 15:34)

Nickname disse:


> *14.1ºC*, 99% Hr
> Continua a chuva forte, *28mm* acumulados.
> 
> Caldas da Felgueira, Nelas


Uma vergonha essa situação. Esse muro foi construído em Junho ou Julho de 2021 e o mais incrível é que se gastou muito dinheiro para evitar que houvesse uma derrocada...mas como estamos em Portugal, a culpa será somente da chuva. Já agora, obra pouco antes das eleições...cada um que tire as suas conclusões.


----------



## fhff (13 Dez 2022 às 15:47)

Acho piada é a malta estar calmamente encostada ao muro, perto do local onde o muro desabou...


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2022 às 16:57)

Temperatura em queda, mínima a ser consecutivamente batida, *12.2ºC*, máxima de* 15.2ºC.*
A chuva e o vento acalmaram na última hora, mas continua a chover tendencialmente fraco, com alguns períodos de chuva moderada.
*34.4mm* acumulados,* 173mm*  em Dezembro(85% da média mensal).


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

Dia incrível hoje. O rate máximo foi de  128.6 mm/h e o acumulado até agora 50.2 mm.


----------



## Sleet (13 Dez 2022 às 21:44)

45 mm, hoje mais distribuídos felizmente, mas sempre com o céu encoberto.

Contas rápidas o acumulado desde 5 de Setembro já anda à volta dos 850 mm. Quem diria, depois do calvário que foi este verão aqui na Serra.


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2022 às 23:42)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco nos últimos 20 minutos , *37.2mm* acumulados, *12.4ºC*

Mais intenso um pouco a Sul, com uma linha de precipiptação a acompanhar o vale do Mondego ao longo de uns 50km.


----------



## Nickname (14 Dez 2022 às 13:53)

*12.7°C*, céu encoberto.
Dia bem calmo hoje, apenas *1.8mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Dez 2022 às 16:11)

Ontem o acumulado de precipitação ficou-se pelos *49mm.*
De momento não chove, a temperatura é de 11,6ºC e o vento vai soprando do sector Oeste com alguma intensidade.

2,4mm acumulados 
93% HR 
999hPa


----------



## jotackosta (14 Dez 2022 às 16:18)

Nuvens bastante escuras a Oeste, aproxima-se chuva que, pelas imagens de radar, poderá ser forte.


----------



## Rafa111 (14 Dez 2022 às 17:10)

Mais um dia de chuva moderada, mas finalmente sem aquela terrivel humidade que se fez sentir nos ultimos 2 dias.
Panorama com vista para SO, com o pôr do sol no sul da Serra do Caramulo:





12ºC


----------



## Nickname (14 Dez 2022 às 23:25)

*9.8ºC*
Período de chuva mais consistente do dia, nestes últimos minutos, *9.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2022 às 14:14)

Em Várzea da Serra sigo com 9,4mm hoje. Temperatura nos 7,5ºC.
O acumulado mensal vai em 247,0mm.

O acumulado anual vai em 1221,6mm. (A 1 de Setembro era de 342,8mm).


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2022 às 14:24)

*10.5ºC*, céu totalmente encoberto*.*
Manhã de aguaceiros e pelo radar parece vir outro a caminho, *4.4mm* acumulados desde as 0h, 10.7mm ontem.
Dezembro nos *191mm.*


----------



## baojoao (15 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

Que rica chuvada aqui por Casal Sancho e pelo radar é capaz de vir outra a caminho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2022 às 16:19)

Belo aguaceiro nos últimos 15 minutos, e continua!
*9.7ºC*, *7.2mm*.

16:35
*9.3ºC*, *10.4mm




*

A parte mais intensa parece ter passado mesmo em cima de mim, pois desloca-se em direcção a Nordeste


----------



## baojoao (15 Dez 2022 às 17:40)

Nickname disse:


> Belo aguaceiro nos últimos 15 minutos, e continua!
> *9.7ºC*, *7.2mm*.
> 
> 16:35
> ...


Afinal este passou ao lado

Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (15 Dez 2022 às 20:44)

Dia de céu já com abertas mas também pouca chuva.


----------



## baojoao (16 Dez 2022 às 10:37)

Não percebi o alerta amarelo para o distrito de Viseu durante as 0 e as 9 horas. Não choveu nada de especial aqui pela zona e pelo que vi nas estações do ipma no distrito, também não.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2022 às 11:25)

baojoao disse:


> Não percebi o alerta amarelo para o distrito de Viseu durante as 0 e as 9 horas. Não choveu nada de especial aqui pela zona e pelo que vi nas estações do ipma no distrito, também não.


Aqui acumulou *7.9mm* depois das 0h, bem espalhados ao longo da noite.
O mês chega assim aos *205mm*, média atingida precisamente a meio do mês.

Agora está um belo dia de Sol, algumas nuvens, vento fraco a moderado e *12.5ºC*


----------



## Beric D (16 Dez 2022 às 15:58)

Malta de Bragança, alguém me sabe dizer se há neve nas montanhas da Sanabria? Vou lá dar umas voltas neste fim de semana


----------



## baojoao (16 Dez 2022 às 16:03)

O rio Dão ainda vai tranquilo. Na quarta feira é que devia ir com um belo caudal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (16 Dez 2022 às 20:45)

Céu nublado mas com abertas, mais um dia ameno.


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2022 às 08:14)

*9.2ºC*, nevoeiro.
Choveu durante a noite, sinceramente nem estava à espera, apanhou-me de surpresa.
*4mm *desde as 0h, e antes da meia-noite também choveu, passando o acumulado de ontem para os 8.6mm.


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2022 às 13:05)

Céu muito nublado, *12.1ºC*, 85% Hr.


----------



## Cesar (17 Dez 2022 às 13:27)

Céu com muitas nuvens.


----------



## Serrano (17 Dez 2022 às 14:19)

10°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2022 às 15:06)

*12°C*, dia agradável, parece estar mais quente que o que a temperatura indica.

Vista dos arredores de Viseu para Este,
 zona de Penalva do Castelo e norte da Serra da Estrela mais ao fundo





Rio Dão em Alcafache





A água parece ter chegado a estas mesas nos últimos dias.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## baojoao (17 Dez 2022 às 18:57)

Nickname disse:


> *12°C*, dia agradável, parece estar mais quente que o que a temperatura indica.
> 
> Vista dos arredores de Viseu para Este,
> zona de Penalva do Castelo e norte da Serra da Estrela mais ao fundo
> ...


Na passada noite de terça para quarta(creio) foi o dia em que levava mais caudal. Infelizmente era de noite e não deu para a foto. A água chegou ao parque infantil.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2022 às 22:44)

Boas, 

Em Azinhoso a noite segue fria e húmida, 6.0ºc actuais com 93%HR, vento fraco.

Céu estrelado.

Os campos estão todos muito verdes e há água nas valetas fruto das últimas chuvas.

Nos próximos dias regressa a chuva e vento forte, que aqui nas terras altas deve soprar bem.

Em termos de geadas ( já ocorreram há uns dias) não estou a ver, para já, a possibilidade de surgirem nos próximos dias, dada a situação de chuva  prevista e céus nublados.


----------



## Cesar (18 Dez 2022 às 02:20)

O dia este algo nublado ora com abertas, agora um Domingo com alguma neblina.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2022 às 17:18)

Em Azinhoso já se nota o aumento da intensidade do vento o que com os 9.9°c actuais dá uma sensação de frio bastante desagradável na rua, a mínima foi de 4.7°c e máxima 12.1°c.

Céu nublado, algumas nuvens  mais baixas deslocam-se  a grande velocidade.

Amanhã e sobretudo na terça regressa a chuva e o vento forte.


----------



## Ruk@ (19 Dez 2022 às 00:02)

O vento em Lamego está a soprar bem...


----------



## raposo_744 (19 Dez 2022 às 12:39)

olá amigos!
Depois de um ligeiri interregno ela está de volta  



*Summary
December 19, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature15.2 °C13.9 °C14.5 °CDew Point13.8 °C12.7 °C13.2 °CHumidity95 %86 %92 %Precipitation0.51 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed12.2 km/h0.0 km/h2.7 km/hWind Gust20.1 km/h--4.1 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **WSW*Pressure1,024.72 hPa1,022.11 hPa* -- *


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2022 às 13:46)

Boa tarde,

Muito vento em Azinhoso, assobia nas árvores e fios, aqui, praticamente 700 metros de altitude sentem-se bem as rajadas, e com os 10.9ºc actuais a sensação térmica é  bem baixa 

As rajadas devem andar nos 65/70 Km/h de S/SSW

Há minutos pingou, mas durou pouco tempo.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Dez 2022 às 16:09)

Céu muito nublado, 11,9°C. Algum vento a aumentar a sensação de frio.

Engraçado era esta previsão para o fim de ano concretizar-se 





Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Dez 2022 às 17:12)

Começou a chover em Vila Real pelas 17:05


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2022 às 20:47)

*11.6ºC*, tem havido períodos de chuva moderada a forte desde as 17h.
*8.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## Cesar (19 Dez 2022 às 23:27)

Por aqui já choveu algo forte, o vento esse soprou sempre forte.


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2022 às 23:48)

por aqui alguma chuva em aguaceiros mas sem grande intensidade nem duração. vento nulo
Tudo calmo


----------



## Bajorious (20 Dez 2022 às 01:21)

Depois dos 21.8 mm de ontem, hoje já vai com 11.4 mm e a subir. (Meteoestrela)
De momento chuva moderada

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2022 às 03:32)

agora sim, chuva forte!
chove com intensidade


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2022 às 05:28)

5:28 da manhã e continua a cair bem

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (20 Dez 2022 às 05:30)

Por aqui também chove bem até se ouve no telhado.


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2022 às 07:47)

*12.9ºC*, vai chovendo moderadamente.
Boa rega desde o pôr do sol de ontem.
15.5m antes das 0h e *20.4mm* depois.
Dezembro nos *246mm.*


----------



## VILA REAL (20 Dez 2022 às 08:09)

Em Vila Real, depois de uma madrugada com bastante chuva, houve uma pausa entre as 6 e as 7:30.
Após essa hora a chuva regressou de forma mais evidente e pelas 8 voltou a chover de forma algo intensa.
O amanhecer mostrou que a cidade acordou com um manto de neblina.


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2022 às 08:27)

Bom dia,
Chove bem em Azinhoso, escorre pelas valetas e ruas. 

10.8ºc actuais, vento moderado com rajadas de SW e 94%HR.

Mais água para os campos já de si saturados e alagados, assim como para a barragem de Bastelos ( Penas Roias) que já está completamente cheia.

Nas zonas onde há uns meses  se atravessava a pé, há agora mais de 4 metros de altura de  água, incrível a recuperação, como nesta  zona,  já bem afastada do paredão da barragem e que há uns tempos parecia um deserto, sem água nenhuma ( foto do passado domingo dia 18/12/2022).







A mesma zona em  21/08/2022:


----------



## jotackosta (20 Dez 2022 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Muita chuva neste início de manhã, 23,2mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2022 às 09:08)

Muita chuva em Várzea da Serra.
64,0mm desde as 0h. 85,4mm neste evento.
O mês segue com 354,2mm.


----------



## raposo_744 (20 Dez 2022 às 09:11)

*Summary
December 20, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature16.8 °C15.9 °C16.3 °CDew Point16.6 °C15.7 °C16.1 °CHumidity99 %99 %99 %Precipitation43.21 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed13.0 km/h0.0 km/h2.6 km/hWind Gust20.1 km/h--3.9 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **WSW*Pressure1,020.22 hPa1,017.44 hPa* -- *


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2022 às 09:53)

*13.3ºC*
Chuva forte na última hora, *27.2mm.*


----------



## raposo_744 (20 Dez 2022 às 11:37)

igual por aqui.Que grande rio aqui vai na estrada.


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2022 às 14:03)

Chuvada torrencial em Azinhoso, as valetas parecem rios e algumas transbordam para a rua


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2022 às 15:45)

Em Azinhoso, há pouco, mais um aguaceiro torrencial, os campos estão saturados/alagados:






A ribeira que corre para a barragem de Bastelos está assim, com corrente forte, ao tempo que não corria como deve ser, há uns meses nem pinga de água, agora tudo muito verde e saturado, com água a escorrer por todo o lado.

Este local fica perto da ponte milenar romana a uns 2 Km a ENE daqui da Aldeia, zona abrigada, de fortes geadas, gelos, e inversões térmicas no inverno.

Há muitos anos cheguei a ver esta ribeira congelada.

No inverno este local tem a sombra dos montes em redor, pelo que as geadas e gelos pouco ou nada derretem durante o dia:


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2022 às 22:56)

*12ºC*, *29.6mm.*


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2022 às 09:13)

*12.3ºC*, manhã de nevoeiro, acumulado nos* 2mm.*


----------



## raposo_744 (21 Dez 2022 às 09:30)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





ribeira de Mega.Nasce na serra da Lousã e acaba no Zezere junto da barragem do Cabril


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2022 às 11:55)

Períodos de chuvisco forte na última hora e o vento tem vindo a intensificar-se.
13.2°C e 3mm acumulados.


----------



## Cesar (21 Dez 2022 às 16:23)

Últimas horas de Outono, portanto vai começar hoje a estação mais importante o Inverno.
Continua a chuva e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2022 às 17:52)

Boas,

Em Azinhoso,um pouco mais ameno hoje, sigo com 12.0ºc , vento por vezes moderado de SW/WSW e 91% HR.

Há pouco chuviscou.

Hoje na barragem de Bastelos pude comprovar que a mesma se encontra a 100 % pois já transborda no paredão.

Este sistema de escoamento é curioso, a água atinge o topo da barragem e vaza naturalmente para o paredão de rochas de vários metros de altura ( +/-25/30 m) onde vai caindo até ao fundo e parte posterior.

Também há um sistema de escoamento lateral com tubos.

Nesta foto de hoje à tarde,  com 25 segundos de exposição, nota-se a água  ( bem barrenta da albufeira ) a passar pela grelha  para o outro lado e entrar na parede rochosa, onde é como que "filtrada" até à base.


----------



## Nickname (21 Dez 2022 às 19:29)

*13ºC*, máxima de *13.9ºC*.
Voltaram os chuviscos nas últimas 2 horas, *4.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (22 Dez 2022 às 08:15)

*13ºC*
Mais uma noite de chuva fraca, *5.6mm* acumulados desde as 0h, *265mm* em Dezembro, ultrapassa assim Novembro como o mês mais chuvoso deste ano.

2022 segue nos 1120mm em Viseu-centro de coordenação, a 164mm da média anual.
Apesar de Outubro-Dezembro ser o período trimestal consecutivo mais chuvoso do ano, não esperava que fosse suficiente para que o ano ainda fosse acabar perto da média.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2022 às 11:03)

Em Várzea da Serra, o tempo tem sido de chuviscos + chuviscos + chuviscos.
2,0mm acumulados hoje.

Acumulado mensal: 356,6mm. Já é o mês de Dezembro mais chuvoso desde que tenho a estação (2016).
O acumulado anual compôs-se de forma significativa: 1340,2mm.


----------



## efcm (22 Dez 2022 às 12:37)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Em Azinhoso,um pouco mais ameno hoje, sigo com 12.0ºc , vento por vezes moderado de SW/WSW e 91% HR.
> 
> ...


Está nunca tem problemas com comportas avariadas, ou gente para as operar...


----------



## raposo_744 (22 Dez 2022 às 12:39)

manha sempre a chuviscar.
Acamou agora , parou!


----------



## Nickname (22 Dez 2022 às 15:39)

*13.3°C,* 99% Hr.
Manhã e início de tarde de nevoeiro e chuvisco, *6.4mm* acumulados.
A humidade mesmo dentro de casa já ronda os 88% em zonas não aquecidas.
"Vista" para Sul:


----------



## bukowski (22 Dez 2022 às 16:47)

fiz há pouco a viagem Gaia/Viseu e bolas... já não posso ver mais água.
chuva e nevoeiro (principalmente no Caramulo) qb. 
é musgo por tudo quanto é lado!!!


----------



## Nickname (23 Dez 2022 às 10:06)

13.3ºC, noite mais quente do mês, não desceu dos 12.4ºC
Finalmente algum Sol a querer espreitar, ainda com 0mm de acumulado até agora, apenas 4 dias deste mês acabaram a zeros.

O mês segue quente e húmido, resumo do mês até agora onde eu moro, comparado com a média da cidade, e no centro de coordenação.
Viso Norte
*13ºC*/*10.3ºC*/*8.2ºC*/266mm
normais cidade: 12.7ºC/8.5ºC/4.2ºC/203mm

Viseu(c.c.)
*11.9ºC*/*9.3ºC*/*7.3ºC*/237mm
normais c.c:  10.7ºC/7.7ºC/4.6ºC/201mm


----------



## Serrano (23 Dez 2022 às 11:37)

11.4°C no Sarzedo, onde o sol vai querendo aparecer… Boas Festas para todos 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2022 às 15:25)

Estrela: a alvura está lá em baixo.

-0,1ºC na Torre (1993 m)
 6,4ºC a 1906 m
 6,7ºC Penhas da Saúde 1500 m
12,5ºC Covilhã 756 m




















Acumulados (hoje; Dez; Ano)

0,2 mm; 576,0 mm; 2019,8 mm Covilhã
0,0 mm; 579,6 mm; 1299,2 mm Penhas da Saúde
0,0 mm; 216,6 mm;   974,6 mm Torre 1906 m
0,0 mm; 394,6 mm; 1129,8 mm Torre 1993 m


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Dez 2022 às 15:34)

StormRic disse:


> Estrela: a alvura está lá em baixo.
> 
> -0,1ºC na Torre (1993 m)
> 6,4ºC a 1906 m
> ...


Mais um Natal sem neve na serra da Estrela.


----------



## Cesar (23 Dez 2022 às 16:00)

Bom Natal a todos do fórum, algumas nuvens mas sem chuva.


----------



## Rafa111 (25 Dez 2022 às 00:50)

Bem o dia de Natal começa com vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes devido a aproximação da frente fria.
Continuação de um Bom Natal para todos os utilizadores deste fórum.

14ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Dez 2022 às 01:04)

É uma da manhã do dia 25 de Dezembro de 2022. Estou a acabar de arrumar a louça e prendas e, para além de não ter qualquer aquecimento ligado, estou com calor. Durante o jantar de consoada andou um mosquito a chatear a malta. Um mosquito a 24 de Dezembro! O meu pai até disse que em 87 anos de vida, nunca tinha visto um mosquito no dia do seu aniversário. Há mesmo uma primeira vez para tudo... Feliz Natal!


----------



## LMMS (25 Dez 2022 às 02:13)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É uma da manhã do dia 25 de Dezembro de 2022. Estou a acabar de arrumar a louça e prendas e, para além de não ter qualquer aquecimento ligado, estou com calor. Durante o jantar de consoada andou um mosquito a chatear a malta. Um mosquito a 24 de Dezembro! O meu pai até disse que em 87 anos de vida, nunca tinha visto um mosquito no dia do seu aniversário. Há mesmo uma primeira vez para tudo... Feliz Natal!


Feliz Natal Cláudia. Curioso que na minha consoada também andou por lá um mosquito. Deveras, estranho....


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Dez 2022 às 02:17)

LMMS disse:


> Feliz Natal Cláudia. Curioso que na minha consoada também andou por lá um mosquito. Deveras, estranho....



Obrigada e igualmente!
Espero que não seja o mesmo! O tempo está péssimo para viajar!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Dez 2022 às 03:11)

Tem chovido bem, a espaços, nas últimas duas horas. Vento não tenho notado.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2022 às 09:59)

Bom dia! E Feliz Natal!
30,0mm acumulados em Várzea da Serra.
E ainda vai chovendo.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2022 às 11:05)

Muita água uma vez mais mais a cair.
15,0 mm já e 15,6ºC.
Feliz Natal


----------



## Nickname (25 Dez 2022 às 11:09)

*10.8°C*
Chuva quase ininterrupta desde a 1h.
*28.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## Cesar (25 Dez 2022 às 12:36)

Chuva intermitente, com algum vento.


----------



## baojoao (25 Dez 2022 às 16:08)

Rio Pavia entre Lobão da Beira e Lajeosa do Dão.
Foto desta manhã na minha voltinha de bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (25 Dez 2022 às 17:42)

Dia de Natal com chuva algo moderada.


----------



## Nickname (25 Dez 2022 às 17:43)

baojoao disse:


> Rio Pavia entre Lobão da Beira e Lajeosa do Dão.
> Foto desta manhã na minha voltinha de bike
> 
> 
> ...



Vai bem cheio, mais que quando aí passei há uns dias.
Hoje está a ser um dia bem chuvoso por aqui, e nas estações em redor, tudo o que cai por aqui vai dar aí.
Chuva moderada e* 10.2°C *por agora, *35.4mm* acumulados desde as 0h, Dezembro acima dos 300mm.


----------



## Nickname (25 Dez 2022 às 22:24)

*9.5ºC*, *38.4mm* desde as 0h,* 309mm* em Dezembro.


----------



## Cesar (26 Dez 2022 às 00:07)

Foi um dia de Natal diferente no que toca a temperaturas não existe frio.


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2022 às 08:22)

*9.3ºC*, 97% Hr*.*
Chuva moderada nos últimos minutos, *2.4mm* acumulados.




Com deslocação para NNE


----------



## huguh (26 Dez 2022 às 09:44)

Estou por Lamego agora e chove bem nos últimos minutos

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## jotackosta (26 Dez 2022 às 11:23)

Bom dia.

Manhã de chuva por aqui, com períodos de alguma acalmia.

Chuva moderada neste momento.
4,4mm acumulados. 

11°C


Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2022 às 17:49)

*12ºC*, *5.2mm* acumulados.
Ainda foi aparecendo o Sol por uns minutos ao fim da tarde, máxima de *13.4ºC.*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Dez 2022 às 15:22)

A temperatura, por aqui, está um bocado 'nojenta'. Ontem fui às compras e quando acabei estava com calor. Nem casaco levei, só camisola, porque as temperaturas nos hipers, shoppings e afins é intolerável, no inverno. Que coisa tão estranha!


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2022 às 15:36)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A temperatura, por aqui, está um bocado 'nojenta'. Ontem fui às compras e quando acabei estava com calor. Nem casaco levei, só camisola, porque as temperaturas nos hipers, shoppings e afins é intolerável, no inverno. Que coisa tão estranha!


Hoje esta mesmo primaveril, máxima de* 16.4ºC*, a temperatura mais alta deste Dezembro.


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2022 às 15:57)

Nickname disse:


> Hoje esta mesmo primaveril, máxima de* 16.4ºC*, a temperatura mais alta deste Dezembro.


Mais a norte, em Várzea da Serra, o céu está encoberto e chuvisca. (Ainda sem acumular).
11,7ºC.
As mínimas é que têm estado muito elevadas, devido à persistência da nebulosidade e da corrente marítima.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Dez 2022 às 16:08)

Nickname disse:


> Hoje esta mesmo primaveril, máxima de* 16.4ºC*, a temperatura mais alta deste Dezembro.



É muito estranho.


----------



## huguh (27 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

Noite com muito nevoeiro aqui pela Régua e bem mais fresco

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2022 às 09:34)

Manhã de nevoeiro, *9.7ºC.*


----------



## jotackosta (28 Dez 2022 às 15:46)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas.
*11,7ºC* e *92%* de humidade relativa. Não há registo de precipitação até ao momento.

O mês segue com um acumulado de *319,3mm*, um registo já acima da média mensal aqui para a região. De qualquer forma ainda faltam cerca de 45mm para atingir a média anual.

A temperatura média mensal anda nos *10ºC*. Valor acima da média para este mês.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2022 às 16:33)

Aqui o mês segue nos 311mm, e temperatura média mensal nos 10.6ºC(+2.1ºC e +2.9ºC, comparado com as médias da cidade e aeródromo)
Começou a chover nos últimos 15 minutos, 0.8mm acumulados, 11.6ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (28 Dez 2022 às 16:44)

Já chove por aqui também.
0,4mm acumulados, 11,2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2022 às 18:28)

Já pouco chove, acumulado nos 4.6mm.


----------



## Cesar (28 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

Céu praticamente nublado a chuva só chegou com o cair da noite.


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2022 às 08:44)

Ontem o dia fechou nos 5.1mm, *6.4mm* hoje.
*11.4ºC*, com chuva e nevoeiro.


----------



## raposo_744 (29 Dez 2022 às 08:45)

a chover 
11ºC


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2022 às 11:12)

*12.3ºC*
Pouca chuva e muito nevoeiro nas últimas horas, *9.6mm* acumulados, houve zonas bem mais beneficiadas até agora, aqui em redor:




Santa Comba Dão e Carregal do Sal acima dos 30mm.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2022 às 14:05)

Em Várzea da Serra a manhã também foi de chuva fraca, que aumentou de intensidade durante a hora de almoço.
17,8mm acumulados hoje.
450,2mm este mês.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2022 às 15:46)

Dados de Meteoestrela:

_Dia ontem_;* Dia hoje*; *Mês*; _*Ano*_ (mm)

_42,0_ ;* 24,6* ; *644,2* ; _*2088,0*_  Covilhã - 756 m
_3,6 _; *30,0* ;* 671,3* ; *1390,9*  Penhas da Saúde - 1500 m
_1,2_ ; *14,6* ; *256,6* ; _*1014,6*_ Torre - 1906 m
Torre -1993 sem dados actuais.

Nevoeiro em todas as webcam, nem um farrapo de neve.






Nem vistas, nem ski, nem neve...  (fica-se ao pé da lareira com a boa comida...  )

Edição: retirados os dados desactualizados de Torre - 1993 m.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2022 às 16:52)

StormRic disse:


> Dados de Meteoestrela:
> 
> _Dia ontem_;* Dia hoje*; *Mês*; _*Ano*_ (mm)
> 
> ...


Os dados da Torre - 1993 m são de 24/12 às 19h38. A Estação está desde essa altura sem emitir dados.

Entretanto em Várzea vai chovendo com alguma intensidade.
25,0mm hoje.
Dezembro vai a caminho de ser o mês mais chuvoso deste que tenho a estação (Agosto de 2016), e com uma média das mínima estrondosa: 5,9ºC até ao momento. Já tive Maios e Outubros com médias das mínimas mais baixas.


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2022 às 18:05)

*12ºC*
Aqui a chuva continua tendencialmente fraca, com alguns períodos de intensidade moderada, *17.2mm*.
O vento tem-se intensificando, a humidade ainda não baixou dos 99%.
Extremos do dia: *13.2ºC*/*11ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2022 às 19:41)

AnDré disse:


> Os dados da Torre - 1993 m são de 24/12 às 19h38. A Estação está desde essa altura sem emitir dados.


É mesmo, eu bem me parecia que já tinha visto aqueles valores. Obrigado pelo reparo.


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2022 às 23:22)

*13ºC
25.2mm*, chuva fraca, vento moderado.
Dezembro nos *341mm*.


----------



## huguh (29 Dez 2022 às 23:27)

dia de muita chuva 
neste momento chove moderado e sempre certinha ja há uns 30min


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2022 às 00:48)

Finalmente chuva moderada, a começar precisamente às 0h, *4mm* acumulados desde então.
*13.1ºC*, 99% Hr.


----------



## huguh (30 Dez 2022 às 01:29)

huguh disse:


> dia de muita chuva
> neste momento chove moderado e sempre certinha ja há uns 30min


continua a chover sem parar e com intensidade


----------



## huguh (30 Dez 2022 às 04:03)

De novo mais chuva moderada, muito vento

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2022 às 08:43)

12.1ºC, céu encoberto, sem chuva na última hora, 10.8mm acumulados.


----------



## baojoao (30 Dez 2022 às 11:04)

Rio Dão nas Termas de Alcafache esta manhã 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (30 Dez 2022 às 11:29)

Manhã nublada no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jotackosta (30 Dez 2022 às 11:56)

Hoje foi uma madrugada com bastante chuva por aqui. Sigo já com 32,4mm acumulados 

Com isto acabo de passar a média anual.

12,2°C, chuviscos e vento do quadrante Oeste. 


Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2022 às 12:55)

O céu mantém-se encoberto,* 12.8ºC*, 97% Hr.

Viseu(centro de coordenação) chegou finalmente aos *1200mm* no ano(93.4% da média anual), sendo hoje o 21º dia de Dezembro com precipitação superior a 1mm(a média é de 13).





Dos 1200mm, 883m caíram desde o fim do Verão, um peso de 74% no total da precipitação anual, quando o normal seria um peso de 47%.

*2022*
Setembro: 132mm
Outubro: 163mm
Novembro: 272mm
Dezembro: 316mm


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2022 às 14:31)

Em Várzea da Serra o acumulado mensal chegou há pouco aos 500mm.
*500,4mm *neste mês de Dezembro.

42,0mm ontem e 26,0mm hoje.


----------



## Cesar (30 Dez 2022 às 14:40)

Depois de uma noite chuvosa o céu continua ameaçador


----------



## raposo_744 (30 Dez 2022 às 16:12)

*Summary
December 30, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature17.0 °C14.4 °C15.4 °CDew Point15.6 °C14.2 °C14.9 °CHumidity99 %88 %97 %Precipitation6.60 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed12.2 km/h0.0 km/h1.9 km/hWind Gust16.6 km/h--2.8 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **West*Pressure1,025.23 hPa1,022.11 hPa* -- *


----------



## baojoao (30 Dez 2022 às 16:41)

Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2022
					

É obrigatório o aviso sonoro de descargas. Havendo descarga Há perigos associados e daí o aviso sonoro. Quanto ao SNIRH está actualizado à hora. Neste momento: cota 226.44 Caudal de entrada 376m³ Caudal de saída: 264 (já descarrega) Armazenamento: 49.7hm³  Mas essas atualizações de Daivões estão...




					www.meteopt.com
				




Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2022 às 08:37)

*8.1ºC*, mínima de* 7.9ºC*, algumas nuvens altas, o acumulado de ontem acabou nos 11.2mm.

Finalmente uma noite mais fresquita, principalmente nos vales.
Junto ao Rio Pavia, 3.4ºC na estação agrária e 3.7ºC aqui na freguesia, valores a rondar a média, mas tendo em conta o que temos tido, merecem realce...


----------



## AnDré (31 Dez 2022 às 08:50)

Em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de 2,6C.
Por agora 3,9C.


----------



## huguh (31 Dez 2022 às 11:43)

Muito vento por aqui desde ontem à noite.
Até assobia.. Por agora o sol ainda espreita

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (31 Dez 2022 às 14:09)

Em Várzea da Serra o dia começou com céu limpo, mas rapidamente encobriu e já chove fraco.
0,4mm acumulados.


----------



## LMMS (31 Dez 2022 às 14:26)




----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2022 às 15:30)

11.8ºC, tem chuviscado na última hora, ainda sem acumular.
Mas já acumulou no aeródromo, a maior altitude, e noutras estações da rede wunderground do concelho.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2022 às 19:37)

*10.3ºC*
Períodos de chuva forte na última hora, *6.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2022 às 20:51)

Que mês e ano (desde 20 de Julho) espetacular.


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2023 às 01:14)

Por aqui chove sem parar desde o final da tarde. a espaços mais intensa, sempre certinha.
um Bom Ano 2023 a todos, com bastantes eventos meteorológicos para acompanharmos!


----------



## Rafa111 (1 Jan 2023 às 01:27)

Desde já vou desejar Bom Ano 2023 a todos que frequentam este fórum.





Aqui a chuva começou a cair por volta das 17h, e parou por vokta das 20h.
Neste momento ouve-se alguns trovões vindos da serra do caramulo, assim como de SO.
Até a agora a frente passou toda ao lado de Tondela.
A ver vamos o que irá trazer a madrugada.

13.3ºC


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2023 às 09:49)

Bom dia

Tudo calmo por aqui pra já!apenas algum vento 

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (1 Jan 2023 às 10:17)

Céu nublado com vento forte, temperatura amena.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2023 às 12:18)

Por Viseu, já chove. Quando cheguei ao restaurante, ainda não chovia. Por enquanto, fraca.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2023 às 12:23)

Bom dia, alguém sabe onde consigo arranjar os valores anuais de Bragança. Obrigado e bom ano!


----------



## Rafa111 (1 Jan 2023 às 12:48)

Bem por aqui já passou o dilúvio do 1º round da frente.





A seguir vem mais, mas só sei que nesta 1ª parte caiu tanta chuva, que a vinha a frente de minha casa ficou totalmente saturada de água.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2023 às 12:56)

Boas pessoal, já estão abertos os seguimentos de 2023, pelo que podemos continuar lá! Thanks!


----------

